# Easier way to remove cooler plastic smell



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

I was preparing my cooler in anticipation of my Spanish cedar trays arriving on the next mail plane when I realized that I had only scented bleach. So I got to digging through my cleaning supplies, then had an idea... distilled vinegar.

My mom used to use distilled vinegar to clean her floors, which when dry, leaves no scent. So I poured it about half an inch deep into my cooler, soaked a sponge in it and wiped the inside down. I then replaced the lid and left it to sit for about an hour. I then came back, shook it thoroughly until I was satisifed that I had agitated it to completely re-cover the inside, including the inside of the lid. I then emptied it, poured in distilled water, shook it like it owed me money, emptied it, and then repeated for good measure.

I then brought it back inside the house and left it to dry with the lid off. It has now completely dried and has absolutely NO scent. Total time: 2.5 hours :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Great post. I never would have thought that. Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Great post. I never would have thought that. Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


Thanks man, I hope this saves some brothers some time and effort! :hat:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Nice! Thanks man!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Crumpled up newspaper works just as well.. Fill cooler, let sit overnight, profit! The carbon in th news sucks up all the smell!

Jason


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Crumpled up newspaper works just as well.. Fill cooler, let sit overnight, profit! The carbon in th news sucks up all the smell!
> 
> Jason


I was going to say the same thing.
That or baking soda, or the charcoal fish tank pump filter bags too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> That or baking soda, or the charcoal fish tank pump filter bags too.


I had tried leaving in baking soda for a couple days but the odor persisted. I hadn't even heard about using newspaper before though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I was preparing my cooler in anticipation of my Spanish cedar trays arriving on the next mail plane when I realized that I had only scented bleach. So I got to digging through my cleaning supplies, then had an idea... distilled vinegar.
> 
> My mom used to use distilled vinegar to clean her floors, which when dry, leaves no scent. So I poured it about half an inch deep into my cooler, soaked a sponge in it and wiped the inside down. I then replaced the lid and left it to sit for about an hour. I then came back, shook it thoroughly until I was satisifed that I had agitated it to completely re-cover the inside, including the inside of the lid. I then emptied it, poured in distilled water, shook it like it owed me money, emptied it, and then repeated for good measure.
> 
> I then brought it back inside the house and left it to dry with the lid off. It has now completely dried and has absolutely NO scent. Total time: 2.5 hours :thumb:


If you let it dry in the sun it works even better and quicker! Also crumpled newspapers or activated charcoal are great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Just wanted to add, I wouldn't recommend using the non-distilled vinegar. I believe any impurities might leave a lingering smell, whereas the distilled vinegar won't. Still wipe it down with DW afterward, but there won't be any smell


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I just put a bunch of empty , opened cigar boxes in for about a week and it smells like a humi now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

In the past couple weeks I've had 3-4 Puffers tell me that the distilled vinegar worked wonders for them, just figured I would bump the thread


----------



## rbflyfishr (Mar 20, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> ... shook it like it owed me money


Great phrase!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed. This has come up several time in the past and it does do the trick. Even more effective, add 1/3cup baking soda to the water and vinegar.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Crumpled up newspaper works just as well.. Fill cooler, let sit overnight, profit! The carbon in th news sucks up all the smell!
> 
> Jason


That's what I'm doing and it's working great. 
Actually I will probably leave the newspaper in for a week or more.
I'm not going to use the NewAir until the drawers are complete and seasoned, Forrest at Wineador is making them.
No rush, plenty of time.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Just filled 2 48QT Colemans with distilled Vinegar. I also use it to spray down the shower area, it keeps mold from possibly forming. I shook it around not too vigorously but vinegar started flying everywhere, or course I did this outside so its ok , but it was a decent amount that was coming out so my question is how airtight are these things really.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Now the little hole in the lid has allowed for water to get in lid so I guess I'll be letting it air dry a lot longer than I thought I would need to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

atllogix said:


> Just filled 2 48QT Colemans with distilled Vinegar. I also use it to spray down the shower area, it keeps mold from possibly forming. I shook it around not too vigorously but vinegar started flying everywhere, or course I did this outside so its ok , but it was a decent amount that was coming out so my question is how airtight are these things really.


They aren't usually air tight, and that's fine as long as you have adequate humidity beads to keep the RH locked down. If it bothers you then you can add weather stripping


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good idea! I will try that when I upgrade my tupperdor!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Starting my cooler today... Thanks for sharing your experience!!

Joe


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Im using one 1lb of HCM %65 per each 48QT cooler.



Pale Horse said:


> They aren't usually air tight, and that's fine as long as you have adequate humidity beads to keep the RH locked down. If it bothers you then you can add weather stripping


----------

